# wat can you turn hash into?



## MrKushumz (Jun 23, 2008)

is there anyway u can use a hash a diffrent way like turn it into somethin??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

like a bowl full of hash crumbs with a big spoon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2008)

or something simpler?


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 23, 2008)

MrKushumz said:


> is there anyway u can use a hash a diffrent way like turn it into somethin??


Honey oil.KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## MrKushumz (Jun 23, 2008)

i mean like turn it into tea or some oher shit


----------



## MrKushumz (Jun 23, 2008)

nee0ne ....


----------



## IGTHY (Jun 23, 2008)

MrKushumz said:


> i mean like turn it into tea or some oher shit


Oh YESSIR,Green Dragon Soda:How to Make "Green Dragon" KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 24, 2008)

turn it into smoke you wont be dissapointed


----------



## herbologist (Jun 24, 2008)

You can turn your hash into so many different items I can't start.What is it you would like Tincture,lotion,balm,chewing gum?????????
Be well,be safe. Herbologist


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 24, 2008)

I turn my hash in "ASH" .. smoke on ...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 24, 2008)

tea wont work for the same reason bubble hash does thc is not soluble in water


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> like a bowl full of hash crumbs with a big spoon? View attachment 138907


Haha fdd you always have such smart ass clever comments, it always gives me a laugh.

Tom


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Haha fdd you always have such smart ass clever comments, it always gives me a laugh.
> 
> Tom


it was an honest answer. i thought we were finally gonna have a cool "hash art" thread. i'm working on more as we speak. i'll have to start a "hash art" thread.


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was an honest answer. i thought we were finally gonna have a cool "hash art" thread. i'm working on more as we speak. i'll have to start a "hash art" thread.


hell yeah!, lets see some hash art!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2008)

wheelerman420 said:


> hell yeah!, lets see some hash art!


i have to eat dinner first.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's what I am talking about. fdd prob has enough hash to sculpt mount Rushmore or something haha

Tom


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hell, you're probably going to be the only one with enough hash to contribute to the thread!*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 24, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> That's what I am talking about. fdd prob has enough hash to sculpt mount Rushmore or something haha
> 
> Tom


*Wouldn't doubt it.*


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 24, 2008)

fdd is the outdoor king and the hash king hands down

Tom


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> That's what I am talking about. fdd prob has enough hash to sculpt mount Rushmore or something haha
> 
> Tom


With the four founding fathers of RIU!


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 25, 2008)

thats what i was thinking the hash art thread is gonna be very one sided, you might get a smiley face out of someone else but thats about it


----------



## Budsworth (Jun 25, 2008)

I wore my underdrawers for 1 month without changing them. Then I scaped out the
crouch area and scored 2 grams of sticky hash. I havent smoked it yet. Smells like shit.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^^roflmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

i made "hash heads" .........


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 25, 2008)

very cool fdd you gonna sell them?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jun 25, 2008)

*Try to make the heads from easter island*.





**


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

superskunkxnl said:


> very cool fdd you gonna sell them?


yes, those are going to the club. i still have a lot more hash to make first. getting back at it tomorrow.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 25, 2008)

cool lil hash heads wish we could get em here what a marketing gimick! +rep


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes, those are going to the club. i still have a lot more hash to make first. getting back at it tomorrow.


Been saving leaves up for a while? Or you just always ball with ounces of hash?


----------



## o4big2mike0o (Jun 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i made "hash heads" .........
> 
> View attachment 139931 View attachment 139932 View attachment 139933 View attachment 139934


 amazing! just simply amazing!


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 25, 2008)

HOLY CRAP, i could see "hash heads" (trademarked of course) in a coffee shop. I say take it to the big guys!!! ...whoever they are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> Been saving leaves up for a while? Or you just always ball with ounces of hash?



i just happened to be starting a big run. wait until you see whats next. should only be a few days away.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Im excited...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 26, 2008)

me too break out tha hash pipe


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

Watch he'll make a pipe out of hash, to smoke hash out of.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

pile of runny poo ..................


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow fdd that looks awesome, how much do you think that is going to weigh dry?

Tom


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Wow fdd that looks awesome, how much do you think that is going to weigh dry?
> 
> Tom


40+ grams.  for that pile.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Jun 26, 2008)

what did this guy want to make anyways. Cookies? 
If you have al lot of hash u have a few options smoke it,eat it or make lotion ( I don't know if that makes u high) 
Fdd ur crazy. Making hash heads for hash heads LOL


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 40+ grams.  for that pile.


Haha how many 40 gram piles you make today? 176?

Tom


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2008)

tom__420 said:


> Haha how many 40 gram piles you make today? 176?
> 
> Tom


just 4. that squeezed out but still damp. it will lose about 25% to drying.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 26, 2008)

very nice lots of heads a full tribe!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

Wowsers! Got any pics of the plants that gorgeous poo came off of?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2008)

i have 60 grams of hash heads in going to go take to the club.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 27, 2008)

looks good .. I wish i could go to a "club"


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have 60 grams of hash heads in going to go take to the club.
> 
> View attachment 141210 View attachment 141211


Fdd you are the man, I wish I could go to a club and buy one of those hash heads


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

Why Only Rhode Island An Montana!!!!


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm just wondering if you were hoping someone was going to tell you how to extract hash into superhash!!!! lol, but anyways thanks IGTHY for the link... its funny though I was laughing the whole time thinking about how this guy who created that site has never heard of a double boiler!!! and here he is telling people to balance a pot with boiling water and a measuring cup/mug overtop of it, and balance a thermometer too?!?! AND keep the temp right at 160-165? man... it would be MUCH easier just buying a double boiler and using a thermometer... but maybe i'm just lazy


----------



## juschillin420 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh and FDD... i am seriously so jelous that you came up with such a fing cool idea of hash heads.... you should take a picture of them on the plate but standing up in a circle so that it looks like a hash stonehenge.... that would be a cool ass pic! Oh just out of curiousity too since it says you live in northern cali... were you affected by measure B being passed like a week ago? That sh*t blows majorly for everyone affected...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 30, 2008)

that medicino county only right, I think I heard of that. they want to limit all patients in medicino to only 6 plants/8 ounces.

No caregivers can have more than that as well regardless of number of patients..

Which is bullshit.


----------

